# Flounder from the yak



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nope i didnt catch any, but before i go out fishing for them id like to no if anyone can give me any tips for fishing for them from the yak, i havent caught a flounder since i was little fishing at cherry stone state park in va, ive had some guys show me the trolling rig for them but was wondering what the best way to go for them on the yak was, thanks in advance


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

For flatties it's tough to beat live bait. Mullet and menhaden/pogies are probably the best two choices with live shrimp and mud minnows not far behind. Carolina rig them with the lightest possible weight to keep it on the bottom and drag your bait slowly around structure. Wait for that thump, let him eat it, and when you think he's got it let him have it.

If you dont feel like toting around live bait (which is often the case for me in the kayak), they're pretty easy to catch on arties too. Soft plastics, spinnerbaits, and bucktails fished near the bottom should produce fish. You'll cover a lot more ground this way. If you find a few fish in an area on artificials you can usually go back with live bait and wear them out.

When landing flounder in the kayak (particularly a nice one you dont wanna lose), be patient and dont horse his head out of the water. It can easily get hectic when you're reaching for your net or boga while trying to shortstick the rod and reach for a thrashing fish. This is when you'll lose them. They have a thing for shaking the hook boatside and you'll learn real quick what not to do. Take your time and get that net around his slimey butt. Usually they won't spit the hook if you keep them under the surface....usually.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

what about tiger sharks? are they cool as long as you keep em below the water too?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I always just use squid; might try live bait this year. Mainly becuase I've had crap luck catching flounder lately...<LOL>. Cought a monster flounder (at least to me) few years ago at the Lesner; thing was as wide as my 'yak. I wasn't smart enough back then to carry a bag for it and instead tried to use a stringer. He took one look at me and flipped right outa the yak. So my advice is to carry a good gamebag, or a durable nylon laundry sack and keep it tied close at hand on your yak. That way when you do catch the big one you can keep him.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

3" Gulp! shrimp, 1/16th-1/8th oz. jighead. SLOWLY bottom bounced....


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

gulp white mullet has been soooo productive, stopped using live mullet last year. they engulf the bait deep and quick. many times i had to cut the line, way too far down. 
use a net. always keep the flounder underwater and scoop him up while still submerged. if air hits his body, he will thrash and you increase the chance of him spitting the hook.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

All good advice. Just to add a couple of things, 1. Keep control of the fish if you are going to keep it. Once I have a keeper in the net I do not let it out until I have it on the stringer. I had a 24"er flop right out of the cooler before I could close the lid a few years ago. Put them on a stringer regardless of whether you are putting them in a cooler or not. I like to use a stainless steel cable stringer like this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/4-foot-Cable-St...sPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

My favorite artificial for flatties is the Gulp 4" sand eel rigged weedless on a wide gape bass hook with a small bullet sinker sliding ahead of it. This combination in white is good for flounder, and in chartreuse is a killer for the specks too.

When covering a large body of water I will usually drag 2 baits and be casting an artificial at the same time. The Hobie mirage drive makes this kind of multitasking a breeze if there isn't enough natural drift.

When you find one, stay in that spot because there are bound to be others there with it.

Good luck.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

im really enjoying this post.....i think i love flounder fishing more than anything. For me, Ive had great success with the 3" Gulp swim minnow in black with a red jighead....sometimes tipped with cutbait or squid.......either way, this combo produced well for me last year. BTW i like your texas rigged eel idea....what size hook are you using?


you also might want to look into some called finesse weights for texas rigging.....they are great.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

kq6 said:


> gulp white mullet has been soooo productive, stopped using live mullet last year. they engulf the bait deep and quick. many times i had to cut the line, way too far down.
> use a net. always keep the flounder underwater and scoop him up while still submerged. if air hits his body, he will thrash and you increase the chance of him spitting the hook.


This is 100% accurate! The only thing I have to add is put the Gulp on a Gotcha jighead big enough to put the bait on the bottom but not any bigger than you need. I usually use a 3/8oz in less than 15' of water except when the current is ripping, then I go to a 1/2oz. Use a 1/4 oz or even less if in shallow water.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Here is one caught in Lynnhaven last september. It was caught bottom bouncing a gulp in about 10-feet of water.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok after the pictures and everything im going to buy some gulp mullet(already have the shrimp) and mayb even a new rod i have the whole weekend off so i will b out there all weekend


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

RUTHLESS,......THAT IS A NICE FLATTY !!!!!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

how do i get to that launch?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

thats lynnhaven


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> ok after the pictures and everything im going to buy some gulp mullet(already have the shrimp) and mayb even a new rod i have the whole weekend off so i will b out there all weekend


Just don't do like I did. I have at least two packages of every siize and color.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

so this is what im going to due, when i get paid thursday, im buying this shakespeare combo ive been playing with, im thinking about either spooling it with braid or seige, what do u guys think i should do, also the gulp ur talking about is thw swimming mullet right, thats the curly tail one
thanks for all the replies


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> im really enjoying this post.....i think i love flounder fishing more than anything. For me, Ive had great success with the 3" Gulp swim minnow in black with a red jighead....sometimes tipped with cutbait or squid.......either way, this combo produced well for me last year. BTW i like your texas rigged eel idea....what size hook are you using?
> 
> 
> you also might want to look into some called finesse weights for texas rigging.....they are great.


Different hooks for different baits. My rule of thumb is that the point should rest between 1/2 and 3/4 of the way down the bait. the gulp sand eels work well this way in both sizes. One modification I make before rigging it is to clip off the pointy nose. I don't think the fish care but I think it looks better. I also like to rig the gulp jerk baits this way.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> so this is what im going to due, when i get paid thursday, im buying this shakespeare combo ive been playing with, im thinking about either spooling it with braid or seige, what do u guys think i should do, also the gulp ur talking about is thw swimming mullet right, thats the curly tail one
> thanks for all the replies


10lb power pro.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im hoping for my first real flounder this weekend, and mayb even a red drum


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

bought two packs of gulp sand eels, 1 pack of 1/0 worm hooks, and 1 pack 2/0 worm hooks...also some finesse weights......gonna try them out at the point this weekend! Should be interesting!!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Railroader said:


> 3" Gulp! shrimp, 1/16th-1/8th oz. jighead. SLOWLY bottom bounced....


Railroader, what brand and style jig heads are you using because I am having trouble finding jig heads that fit nicely on the GULP Shrimp.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I like these the best for gulps..










http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=53009&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

The ribbed style jigs seem to hold gulps better than the barbed kind and doesn't tear up the baits as bad when they get pulled down by the tail. You'll be able to use the same bait much longer. Plus they're cheap.

Old bayside makes a similar style but with a "shrimp-shaped" head. They cost a little more too.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*thanks*

that cleared up a lot, i've been testing a lotta different jig heads that i havent liked, but these look really nice. I'll be picking up a few at Bass Pro tomorrow.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

kq6 said:


> thats lynnhaven


Is that at the boat ramp at the park on the west end of the Lynhaven Bridge?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah Croaker; the 'yak ramp is in the first parking lot you come into, right across from the pizza place.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks wolf!


----------

